
React Native, Nativescript- trailer park approach to mobile software development - mchannon
http://xn--ls8h.st/react.html
======
danmg
Can someone confirm that punycode domain is legit. Those are a no click zone
for me.

~~~
mchannon
As the author of the post, I can confirm it is legitimate (poop emoji dot st).
I was hoping HN would allow it to come through as emoji instead of punycode,
but tripped some kind of inapplicable server error.

It (an emoji domain) does pose a corner case of a problem for them (HN), so I
haven't brought it to their attention yet.

~~~
danmg
no click zone confirmed.

------
pc86
Emojis were a mistake.

